

How to Block DDoS - infinitnet
http://www.r00t-services.net/knowledgebase/12/How-to-Block-DDoS.html

======
joshdev
Light on details, mainly a marketing blog post for paid DDoS services, move
along.

~~~
infinitnet
It contains quite useful info on how to block DDoS on software level. If you
want to use a software solution, you'll find plenty of documentation about the
approaches mentioned in this article. Obviously it's not a step-by-step
tutorial.

